# Massachusetts Berkshires?



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking of looking to buy 2-3 acres somewhere near/in Berkshires, which is Western Mass.

Any of you think it's a good area to live?

I don't need a ton of land, just enough for peace and quiet, grow my own fruit/vegetables, and maybe have some chickens.

Let me know what you think about the area.

thanks for any feedback!!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

not a particularly pro-2nd amendment commonwealth.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

why MA?

only from visiting the area a handful of times, my impression of it is that it is pretty depressed. kind of run down. abandoned buildings. not sure what folks do for work, must travel a bit to get to areas where there are jobs. maybe that's not important for you. I imagine the properties must be fairly cheap. much more nature than eastern MA - don't recommend that area. at. all.


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

very true about the 2nd Amendment. I do own a gun, but I've never been a big hunter. I mostly fish.

I live outside Boston right now and every time I visit Berkshires I love it there....Very beautiful, peaceful, etc.

I've got to get some property somewhere and I like the little towns in the Berkshire to visit sometimes for restaurant or a library, etc.

I'm just throwing out ideas. I want to get a few acres.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Well again, depending on what you do for work, the Berkshires might work well for you. Just seemed to me there wasn't a lot going on out there. 

Sounds like you like the Berkshires for it's beauty and quiet. You might consider nh, vt or maine - they all have that too.  Don't know if anyone here can tell you where is best for you - you'll have to do some research, visit some places and comparison shop. things like taxes and zoning regarding what ever you want to do on your land (animals, etc) It's easy enough to search for land/houses online and so fun to dream  Look around and see what you can afford and if it fits what you want to do. Then visit. Maybe even rent in the area first before you buy to see if you really want to put down roots. Took us 3 years of looking/planning/renting and it was well worth the time put in. 

good luck to you! I was outside of Boston for 34 of my 40 years - I think my soul feels better away from the hustle and bustle, so I can relate to what draws you to western ma


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Well again, depending on what you do for work, the Berkshires might work well for you. Just seemed to me there wasn't a lot going on out there.
> 
> Sounds like you like the Berkshires for it's beauty and quiet. You might consider nh, vt or maine - they all have that too.  Don't know if anyone here can tell you where is best for you - you'll have to do some research, visit some places and comparison shop. things like taxes and zoning regarding what ever you want to do on your land (animals, etc) It's easy enough to search for land/houses online and so fun to dream  Look around and see what you can afford and if it fits what you want to do. Then visit. Maybe even rent in the area first before you buy to see if you really want to put down roots. Took us 3 years of looking/planning/renting and it was well worth the time put in.
> 
> good luck to you! I was outside of Boston for 34 of my 40 years - I think my soul feels better away from the hustle and bustle, so I can relate to what draws you to western ma



thank you! I love Coastal Maine. I've been a few times...Where are you up there?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

We're in the south west, on the nh border. It works for us because we still need to be near population enough to work. Coastal is beautiful, crowded right now and expensive overall.
Nice to visit in the off season 

Most people we meet are MA transplants so I've heard real mainers from up north call this northern MA. haha


----------

